
Fish Cannon (2016) - tosh
https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/fish-cannon/
======
dang
Related from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8171607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8171607)

------
ashton314
So, do the fish just willingly swim into this cannon? How fast does it go? Can
I ride in it?

~~~
rhcom2
The people who's third question when they hear "fish cannon" is "Can I ride in
it?" really make the world a much more interesting place. Bravo.

~~~
ashton314
:)

------
steveklabnik
This has been blowing up on Twitter for the past few days, or at least
something similar.

